# IS ANYONE PASSED - P.E.(MECHANICAL)



## GVPATEL (Jan 8, 2008)

To All:

IS ANYONE PASSED - P.E.(MECHANICAL) OCTO.2007?

IF YES, PLEASE POST YOUR E-MAIL, SO IN FUTURE IF YOU WANT TO HELP OTHER MEMBER THEY CAN

ASK YOU FEW MECHANICAL QUESTIONS?

WITH REGARDS

GV


----------



## BluSkyy (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't mean to be rude, but a simple search would turn up many threads which reference:

people who passed the mechanical exam this october

and

their ideas for what worked/didn't as well as helpful hints.


----------



## jroyce (Jan 8, 2008)

You can always just ask the question that you have and I'm sure the mechanical PE's or those studying can and will help you out. There are a few of us out here that are on the board regularly and will be more than willing to help.


----------

